# Firmware upgrade



## vaultboy101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
I bought myself a new router lately, and once I configured it. It was in another language.
With a friend of mine, he translated the router's setting for me and I ultimately decided to change the language myself. 
However, there seemed to be no such option, therefore I had to resort to firmware upgrades, and see if firmware upgrades will alter the language.
On the manufacturer's webpage, there are two firmware updates so far.
My firmware version is.
WR841N v6/v7 00000000, I assume this is default and outdated since.
There are two updates since, one is called
TL-WR841N_V7_100726
Then another update after that
TL-WR841N_V7_100929
Do I have to install this one ^ in order for me to progress to L-WR841N_V7_100726?

Here is the weblink.
hxxp://www.tp-link.com/support/download.asp?a=1&m=TL-WR841N&h=V7


----------



## vaultboy101 (Dec 8, 2010)

bump?


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

Normally you can go to the most up to date for your model. Unless it says otherwise.
Just make sure you're choosing the right update for your model.


----------

